# How Big Are Your Calves



## Lil Robo (Aug 20, 2012)

*Calf Size*​
Below 10" 00.00%10" - 12" 00.00%12" - 14" 23.57%14" - 16" 2341.07%16" - 18" 2137.50%19" 47.14%20" 47.14%21" 00.00%22" 00.00%22"+23.57%


----------



## Lil Robo (Aug 20, 2012)

We have polls on every other body part but haven't had a calf one in a while.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

****ing massive


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Terrible but improving! Very high insertions, however they will grow if attacked - training them 4-5 times a week with a lot of volume and intensity does work.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Always had trouble building them, my dad, my brother and myself, have small calves, but my mam and sister have huge calves

Ps mine are 16.5 inches


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Being short at 5,7 and having very thin joints my 17" calfs look massive lol but they've pretty much always been big


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Always had trouble building them, my dad, my brother and myself, have small calves, but my mam and sister have huge calves
> 
> Ps mine are 16.5 inches


not sure if that's a compliment to you mum and sis


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> not sure if that's a compliment to you mum and sis


I would only dare say that on here, where they will never see it, they would tear me apart other wise lol


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

19 inches at 5'9

Barely trained them too :lol:


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine went from 14 to 15.5 in the last year, but after an ankle injury I had to stop training them and they shrunk to 14.5". They look terrible, even at 15.5 they looked bad. Never worn shorts in the gym because of my skinny calves. Getting them to grow and inch and a half was a proper chore as well. Slowly worked my volume and frequency up to 10 sets, 7 days a week, from 4 sets, twice a week.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

havent measured mines but they are pretty big lol i love the burn you get when training your calves more than any of the other body parts...bit strange i know


----------



## Toad1977 (Jan 11, 2013)

19" inches and bigger than my arms, wi only have to think about a leg session and they start growing, where as my arms take forever to gain any size


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

13.75 and i've had to work them to the bone to get that .75

Always been a runner and always had tiny calves.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

mine are tiny. no matter what I throw at them they barely grow so I look all out of proportion. short and with high insertion's too. Without a tape measure I'm guessing around 16 inches


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

17 always been a small part of me.


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

between 14 and 15, but Im gonna use my 6'3 height as an excuse. I was sitting next to some guy in his 20s who had a history of skateboarding and presumably fitness too, and his calved put mine to shame big time. I have seriously got more work to do on them, but im still comparatively new to all of this so one step at a time


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

16.5" @ 6'1, well out of proportion with my thighs


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

only ever been 16" but thats at quite low % BF, dont think i'd want to much bigger, they are in perfect proportion for me since i prefer the classic look


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

COWS! They go in symmetry with everything else so i'm happy with that.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

My attempt at getting a L pair of knee pads on...had to get XXL in the end


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Calves pictures thread


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

dunno don't care


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Measured - 15" wtf that can't be right

View attachment 152363


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine are 15"  Bigger than my arms lol


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

C'mon guys my Mrs has got bigger calves than you guys


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

Joke obviously


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Good poll mine are huge il measure when back from work !

At last a poll I can boast on


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Not measured yet , not pumped in the pic either .


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

my calves are 48 inches


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Mine are 15"  Bigger than my arms lol


youv got qwite big calfs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

15" cold


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

15.5


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

17" never train them, thighs on the other hand aren't great !

bike riding made them look silly big compared


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

duno never measured them id be ashamed I think


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

My right one is 17.5" and my left is 17" not sure how that's happened but it's always been smaller since I was a kid. I rarely train them as they only need to see a calf machine and they grow, wish my arms were like that.


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

16.5 cold same size as bicep cold


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

20" mine just grow walking, have probably done less than 50 sets on my calves since I started lifting 12 years ago.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

no comment lol


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

I cry every time someone mentions calves. I think i've come to actually despise people who have big calves and don't train them  They're like a subspecies of human.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

18.5 slightly bigger than my arms


----------

